# And of course....no outcry.......



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

These are not my words but they are certainly express some of my feelings.
Couldn't have said it better myself:
I am not condoning what happened to the Iraqi prisoners...however, I think
it is vitally important that in my head I have these matters in proper
perspective...
> * Saddam had Iraqi men, women and children put to death in human meat
grinders on a daily basis...NO OUTCRY FROM THE IRAQI PEOPLE OR
THE ARAB COMMUNITY...
* Saddam had people thrown off of 3 - 4 story buildings, while their
relatives were forced to watch...NO OUTCRY FROM THE IRAQI PEOPLE OR THE ARAB COMMUNITY...
* Saddam had people's tongues cut out, limbs chopped off, and even beheaded,
while their families were forced to watch...NO OUTCRY FROM THE IRAQI PEOPLE OR THE ARAB COMMUNITY...
> * Saddam's sons, as well as other Administrators and military personnel
raped and sodomized Iraqi girls, some as young as 8 years old,on a daily
basis...NO OUTCRY FROM THE IRAQI PEOPLE OR THE ARAB COMMUNITY...
* Saddam's regime indiscriminately put to death millions of Iraqi citizens
on a daily basis, during the term of his brutal dictatorship, as evidenced
by the mass graves recently uncovered in various parts of
Iraq...NO OUTCRY FROM THE IRAQI PEOPLE OR THE ARAB COMMUNITY...
> * Terrorists recently exploded several car bombs in Baghdad,killing 17
innocent Iraqi children and several dozen innocent Iraqi citizens...NO
OUTCRY FROM THE IRAQI PEOPLE OR THE ARAB COMMUNITY...
> * Terrorists have been killing American/Coalition soldiers on a daily basis
since we sent our troops, many of whom gave their lives on Iraqi soil, using
US taxpayer dollars to liberate the Iraqi people...NO OUTCRY FROM THE
= IRAQI PEOPLE OR THE ARAB COMMUNITY...
* Four Americans were killed in Fallujah, their bodies were burned,
mutilated, drug through the streets and hung on a bridge...while Iraqi
people cheered and stoned the bodies...NO OUTCRY FROM THE IRAQI
PEOPLE OR THE ARAB COMMUNITY...
AND NOW, A FEW IRAQI PRISONERS HAVE BEEN HUMILIATED
...............
A PAIR
OF WOMEN'S UNDERWEAR PUT ON THE PRISONERS HEADS, A FEW NAKED PHOTOGRAPHS...AND THE IRAQI PEOPLE AND THE ENTIRE ARAB COMMUNITY
GO BALLISTIC...GIVE ME A BREAK!!!
>
As I said, I don't condone what happened to the prisoners... but until the
Iraqis and the Arab Community get their act together I wish the
American news elite and certain elected Senators would stop being part of the
problem and stop using this story to benefit political campaigns when in
actuality they are aiding and comforting the enemy!

I DON'T WANT MY PRESIDENT TO APOLOGIZE TO THE ARABS FOR
ANYTHING! WE ARE AT
WAR!

:******:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I condone it ,screw those prisoners they are not in there for J walking and it didn't really hurt them anyway, the outcry is phony and politically motivated, its a bunch of politcally correct BS


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You are catching on old timer.... :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Headhunter

Those soldiers were very foolish, but I do find it hard to judge them. If everyone would consider honestly for a moment, what would you be willing to do to save maybe ten lives, maybe a thousand lives? What would you be willing to do to save the lives of friends and fellow Americans? I would find it hard to mistreat people, even very bad people, unless of course in defense of my life. How about the life of a friend? Truthfully, I don't think any of us are capable of predicting how well we could restrain ourselves when faced with such evil. If I could save American lives though I certainly would pump them full of enough truth serum (if we still have it) to make their blood veins look like fire hoses.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Bobm said:


> I condone it ,screw those prisoners they are not in there for J walking and it didn't really hurt them anyway, the outcry is phony and politically motivated, its a bunch of politcally correct BS


I guess they werent in there for J walking...... or anything else for that matter considering they were released in droves. Didnt really hurt them? I'd like to see how you would respond after the same treatment. I am betting your opinion would change in a heartbeat.

About the only thing you got right there is the BS political outcry. :wink:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

so, therefore if they took our people prisoner we shouldnt have any hard feelings if they got sodomized? i find that hard to believe


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I doubt my information is any better than yours, meaning it has been sieved through a contaminated press and political system, but what I hear says a great many of these people were picked up in sweeps without any proof or even cause. I dont know about you, but if I rape someone, have at me, but if I am sodomized because I chose to walk to the grocery in the PM instead of the AM... you, not me are going to have a fiery maker to play chess with someday.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Mt and Win for Win, You guys are missing two things that are important
1) not all of the prisoners were even bothered much less humilitated it wasn't torture, it was humilitation. And while I don't know for sure I dont think any of them were sodomized. No American soldier is going to do that. So the droves of prisoners released you mention are mostly not even involved
2) if someone put underwear on my head and lead me around naked on a dogs leash I would act afraid while they were doing it and laugh about it when they put me back in my cell. If thats the worst thing that happened to me I would be thanking God every day. The whole thing has been blown out of proportion by the media in an attemp to undermine the war effort. *An effort that the Iraqis are starting to speak out in thanks to us for by the way.*

Contrast this so called torture with getting your head slowly sawed off on film or being burned and hung off a bridge which is what they do to us when the reverse situation exists, they understand torture you two do not!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i would hope that no american soldier would do something like this either, but unfortunately it happened. we dont need to dote on it we need to come up with some new regulations and make sure it wont happen in the future.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

Drop the friggin bomb.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Mt your post has good intent, but once again you're are missing the point although you are in the good company of most of the country,thanks to media distortion of the situation.
We don't need new rules, *what they did was already against the rules*. And something the media likes to down play is that the military came out immediately when they found out what was going on and initiated a investigation and believe me they will seem slow but they will get the people involved miltiary justice is a lot harser than civilian justice. It will happen again in some war in the future because war is a bad business and bad things sometimes happen always have always will. 
I still don't believe our soldiers are sodomizing other men, that is just to much over the line. Beating them up, terrifying them, sure, I would believe that but not sodomizing them.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

If I'm remembering right, I think back in college, I may have been led around too on a leash, with a pair of underware on my head late one night, .........and come to think of it, I think I liked it. :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I know a few people who live and work in the middle east for around 15 years now, they are there now. Iraq and Saudi to be exact, anyway one of my friends got lost in the desert over there while looking for a pipeline right of way. The police or whatever they are over there found him and interrogated him for three days, I don't know what they thought he was. Their method of interrogation was to handcuff him over a barrel and sodomize him, for three days they took turns on him. This is true whether you believe it or not and is a normal part of their lives.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

History has proven that in EVERY war there have been acts which were later discovered and led to the 'PC' outcry. During a time of war both sides will do what it takes to win, welcome to war. I would suggest some people to read the definition in Websters dictionary.

I know in my heart that I too would do an Olie North and accept full responcibility of my actions and protect those above me if I were to be given orders to do things that are either "In the grey area" or just blatantly wrong *IF IT WERE FOR THE GOOD OF MY COUNTRY AND MY COUNTRYMEN!* I might not enjoy it and would have to ask God's forgiveness for it, but damit, I would do whatever it takes to save my soldiers lives and the lives of American people. That is MY level of dedication.

Sorry folks, war is war that is why it is called war. Somethings to remember:

Some American Indian tribes would gladly and willingly kill and unarmed, restricted enemy and call it a great triumph while us 'civilized' folk would call this an atrosity.

WWI saw the invent of 'Mustard Gas'. This was tried on prisoners of war to watch it's effects. By they way, we (America) did this.

WWI again, the machine gun was the 'machine to stop the war' and was also tried on 'human detaine's'.

Hitler liked to experiment with prisoners for his own (Uneducated) Scientific experiments.

Records show that Mongol's used to put fresh rawhide from an animal tied around a captives skull and then set out in the sun to watch his head get crushed as the hide dries and shrinks.

I have made a study of some of the ways of torture used through out the ages, long before Christ was even born. It is amazing what man has learned to do to each other and how creative we can be.

My point is that war is war and I for one will do what ever it takes to win and save the lives of my fellow countrymen.

*IF YOU READ NOTHING ELSE READ THIS....IF YOU HAVE NEVER SEEN THE ELEPHANT EYE TO EYE THEN YOU CAN NOT MAKE AN EDUCATED RESPONSE TO 'WHAT IS RIGHT AND WRONG' IN A TIME OF WAR!*

I do not speak on the process of Nucular Fusion because I have no knowledge and can barely spell it. Put this to use in your opinions unless you too make the statement that you have no idea what you are talking about before you speak your opinion.

Just my :2cents: :2cents: :2cents: :2cents: :2cents: :2cents: :2cents:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The friend of mine that happened to was over there around 5 years ago and his ordeal happened in Saudi. I doubt seriously if our soldiers have any desire to sodomize anybody.

The story on prisoner abuse I heard was the prisoners had developed a pecking order like our prisons have. Some boys were being raped and other willing acts were to frequent. Our people did try to punish them for those sexual acts.

You can write any caption you want under a picture and most will believe it, they saw it with their own eyes.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Bobm said:


> Mt and Win for Win, You guys are missing two things that are important
> 1) not all of the prisoners were even bothered much less humilitated it wasn't torture, it was humilitation. And while I don't know for sure I dont think any of them were sodomized. No American soldier is going to do that. So the droves of prisoners released you mention are mostly not even involved


I didn't say they were tortured....I never considered them tortured......rather tormented. So you are condoning what happened because not all of them were affected. At what percentage of prisoners would your opinion change so that you wouldnt condone the behavior? No American soldier is going to do that? Wishful thinking! They arent that picky on who they will let into the military anymore unfortunately.



Bobm said:


> 2) if someone put underwear on my head and lead me around naked on a dogs leash I would act afraid while they were doing it and laugh about it when they put me back in my cell. If thats the worst thing that happened to me I would be thanking God every day. The whole thing has been blown out of proportion by the media in an attemp to undermine the war effort. *An effort that the Iraqis are starting to speak out in thanks to us for by the way.*


That is the typical response of those who want to make light of a serious situation. Our military embarassed us on this one and you know it. Yes it was blown way out of proportion and the left and it's media went off on a tangent....no suprise there. You said yourself "if thats the worst thing that happened" well, if you really think that is the worst thing that happened youve lost it. Iraqis should be getting down and kissing every military members collective ***** over there for what we have done......but they should have to do it under threat of force and incarceration.



Bobm said:


> Contrast this so called torture with getting your head slowly sawed off on film or being burned and hung off a bridge which is what they do to us when the reverse situation exists, they understand torture you two do not!


You know, compared to a child molestor I make one hell of a good babysitter for your kids. Not saying much is it? Thank God most everyone else expects better of our service men and women. In an effort to stick up for our military, those who are quick to compare their behavior to that of a terrorist does them a dis-service.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the one thing that keeps comming up is "i would do it if it would save our peoples lives" which i completely agree with, but the thing is they never said what valuable information they got out of these guys?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Remember the deck of cards with the 52-55 most wanted in Iraq? I don't know if you noticed or not but we dominoed right through that deck in no time flat. We were given info to make that possible.

Violent insanity sometimes describes war best, and like SFCRUDE said untill you have looked the elephant in the eye you can't comprehend
what it is like. The leaders can only try to recognize and control what problems arise.

I am not one bit embarrassed by the actions of our military, they are in war and I am proud of their bravery. Don't forget each and everyone of our soldiers will stand and fight when their name is called. Good ol USA!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MT. we will find that out eventually, until this thing is over they have to keep a lot of that type of info confidential we have to finish this thing first.
Buckseyes point is undoubtedly some of the picture but I bet there is a lot more....


----------

